# indoor smoker?



## mt_mac (Feb 4, 2014)

So on several occasions I have seen Morimoto use some kind of little smoker thing. It looks like a little hand held thing that he sticks a couple of small pieces of wood in and lights them and it has a fan that keeps the smoke going. It usually has a tube to pump the smoke into a pan. Has anyone seen or heard of anything like that or where to get one?


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 4, 2014)

No affiliations to the company, but did you mean something like this? http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/smoking-gun/

Stefan


----------



## GobelG (Feb 4, 2014)

In my experience one is better off using a smoking box http://www.grillstuff.com/charcoal-...oductid=4730&gclid=CKrL0IGDsrwCFdGDQgodRnUAHA The smoking guns are novel and fun to play with, but to impart smokey flavor with one takes an awful lot of those little chips. However if you are looking for a really harsh bong rip.......


----------



## mt_mac (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah that must be what he had. I am more just asking out of curiosity because I actually have a smoker at work and at home so not much need for this just thought it was a neat idea. Thanks for the info


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 4, 2014)

America's Test Kitchen recommends this one, and it's got very good user reviews: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SZ9D/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2014)

I own the Cameron. At its best for quick, hot smoking. Shrimp, fish, shrooms are quite good, maybe chicken parts. Not a low and slow smoker. Not a replacement for "real" smoker.


----------

